# DRI Help!!!



## bayougrannie (Mar 8, 2018)

We purchased a DRI Sampler package on 03/06/18 after many hours of being worn down by their previous offers and with it being late in the day, we initialed and signed the documents. That night while reading it, we decided to cancel, but when we got to the last page, it said it cannot be cancelled per Missouri law. We went back the next day to try to cancel speaking to one of the “higher ups” who obviously said no. After explaining what we didn’t like on the Sampler, he offered several incentives to the previous offer we were leaning too and said he would do a “Sampler Conversion” of all the points and money from that purchase and apply it to a new “Timeshare” contract which we signed that does have a five day cancellation period. We want to cancel the new contract, but are unsure how corporate would look at it...in other words, would they revert us back to the Sampler if we cancelled. Please give us feedback on any knowledge for our situation.                                                                                               Also, does the five day cancellation start the day of purchase or the day after?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 8, 2018)

id absolutely demand to cancel, "Dri law" doesnt override state law...

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sampler-just-purchased-in-arizona.261944/


and you certainly dont want to throw away more money paying DRI retail prices!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 8, 2018)

The first day of the 'countdown' is the day after you sign the contract. Get that letter in the mail. We suggest USPS Certified w/returned receipt.

Best Wishes.

Jim


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 8, 2018)

bayougrannie said:


> We want to cancel the new contract, but are unsure how corporate would look at it...in other words, would they revert us back to the Sampler if we cancelled. Please give us feedback on any knowledge for our situation.



My understanding of situations like this is that existing contracts (the Sampler) are not cancelled until the new contract passes the rescind period. 

If it were me, I rather be stuck with a sampler that terminates after a relatively short time period than a full points contract that never terminates.


----------



## izzymail (Mar 9, 2018)

Unfortunately the state laws about timeshare cancellation don't seem to apply to "Samplers" because they are not real estate or timeshare transactions, per se. However, I had the exact same thing happen to me with the Sampler and I eventually got every penny back from DRI. Check out my story here and let me know if you have any questions.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sampler-just-purchased-in-arizona.261944/

Also, I agree that converting to a timeshare and then attempting to rescind that sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 9, 2018)

I firmly believe that when push comes to shove, state law for rescission would be on your side.


----------

